# Nexus 3 speed hub question



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

So, I have my 3 speed hub all built up and I have a few miles on it. I quite like it so far, and I plan on it being my touring and commuting bike. My question is, when in top gear the hub makes a clicking noise. Can anyhone else with the hub let me know if this is normal? 

It does say silent clutch on it...


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Only the final drive ratchet was replaced by a roller (silent) clutch. In 3rd, the high gear overruns the normal (2nd, direct drive) gear's ratchet and there will be clicking.

jd


----------



## redline09 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a SRAM I-3 that also makes the same noise, and it seems to be normal.
I have a Nexus 7, on a folder bike, that is quieter.


----------



## dilelladesigns (Jan 19, 2011)

*Shifter options*

been riding mine for 2 years now. no problems. (6 hour cross coutry rides to downhill runs) Prototype shifter option as well. Let me know what you think and if you have any questions


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

This is all good to know, I have about 100 miles on the hub so far. I'll post my glorious review soon.


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

And I'm almost to a whopping ten posts!!! Pictures soon!!!


----------

